# Keith Micheals does it again



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Just to let you all know what a brill job Keith Michaels are doing!

Had my renewall thru yesterday..........£690.......fully comp/protected.......

Last year was £850 all in..........not a bad drop i thought!

regards...........paul


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Pretty impressive Paul... for a young pup like you , seems you must have been a good boy over the years... keep going like that and you'll match me... fully comp under £500, with the Norwich... via KM of course :smokin:

RonS


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*I dunno about a good boy*

 Just illusive Ron 

But yes,i was impressed!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,
What does *At Your Servive* mean ?


----------

